# Chia sprouts?



## Elohi (Jan 22, 2014)

Are chia sprouts a possibility for grazing? They are extremely easy to sprout in small dishes and grow very quickly.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 22, 2014)

They can eat them. You hear various opinions on how much they should be fed, but I think as long as it's a part of the well voiced "variety diet" we talk about there should be no issue with them.


----------



## Saleama (Jan 22, 2014)

A member posted a picture of their tort killing a chia head a few days ago. I buy the seeds in bulk at the local grocery but haven't tried to grow them yet. They say raw so they should still be good? I think I'll try to sprout some tonight!


----------



## LolaMyLove (Jan 22, 2014)

I am growing a flat now, planted it about 3 weeks ago. I will attach a picture later but it wasn't as fast growing as I thought it would be. Granted I'm growing them outside in the winter in a home made greenhouse (tin pan with lid) but the other flats of clover and grasses sprouted in days. My dandilion seeds even sprouted! Which I thought wasn't going to happen, but then froze to death last week.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 22, 2014)

My tortoise had no interest in eating his chia pet, but chia sprouts ARE safe to eat!


----------



## Elohi (Jan 22, 2014)

I started a little dish if them 2 days ago. They are sprouting already. 


I have since removed the greenhouse top. I'll post a picture later of their progress.


----------



## Saleama (Jan 22, 2014)

Elohi said:


> I started a little dish if them 2 days ago. They are sprouting already.
> 
> I have since removed the greenhouse top. I'll post a picture later of their progress.



Have you tried to sprout the seeds you are having issues with like this? I forgot to put mine in the paper towel last night but tonight looks like it will be a planting experiment all over my apartment, lol!


----------



## Elohi (Jan 22, 2014)

I tried the greenhouse method with my nasturtiums. I used moist soil and the seeds failed. All 6 :0/
I tried the wet paper towel in a baggy and that failed, I left them too long. I should have planted them when they swelled up but I left them, hoping for a sprout...never happened. So yesterday I scored the hull and soaked a single nasturtium seed and planted it this morning in moist soil. Fingers crossed that it works this time. 

The chia on the other hand I just sprinkled a single layer of them in the Tera cotta dish, sprayed with water then set them down into a slightly larger dish with water in it so the Tera cotta would stay moist for the sprouts. Once they started sprouting I pulled the plastic greenhouse top off. They appear to be doing well.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 22, 2014)

The only problem I have seen with chia is my torts don't like it . They will eat it when mixed with something . I have it planted in there outdoor enclosures and they will not eat it . It grows quickly and it's gets really tall . It's a good shade plant .


----------



## Elohi (Jan 22, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> The only problem I have seen with chia is my torts don't like it . They will eat it when mixed with something . I have it planted in there outdoor enclosures and they will not eat it . It grows quickly and it's gets really tall . It's a good shade plant .



I guess if all else fails, it's a place for them to hide and nap lol.


----------



## LolaMyLove (Jan 22, 2014)

This is the Chia seeds after 3 weeks. Slow growers for me.




littlestella said:


> This is the Chia seeds after 3 weeks. Slow growers for me.



All my pictures are posting sideways these days...


----------



## Elohi (Jan 22, 2014)

Sprouts after 2 days.


----------



## Barista5261 (Jan 23, 2014)

Exhibit A:







Exhibit B: 







The suspect in question:


----------



## taza (Jul 9, 2014)

He looks guilty to me!


----------



## tortadise (Jul 9, 2014)

Cha cha cha cha chia. Haha sorry couldn't help myself. Feed away.


----------

